# Free Tournament Entry Fee



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

We have had someone donate the entry fee for the Dickinson War Memorial Benefit Fishing Tournament for a Vet or Active Duty person. I'm currently looking for Vet or Active Duty person that wouldn't normally be able to fish a tournament to use this fee for, and also hope that someone would volunteer to be thier partner.

If you know of someone that fits the bill or if you would like to volunteer to be this person's partner please send me a PM. 

Thanks
Derek


----------

